
Amazon Prime could face investigation over delivery complaints - ehllo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/17/amazon-prime-investigation-delivery-complaints
======
richman777
This is purely anecdotal but lately I've been getting more and more delivered
via Amazon's own carrier service. 100% of the time it is late. Some things
have completely disappeared and never left the SF carrier facility. It's made
me not order from Amazon a handful of times this past week out of being burned
on a consistent basis.

It seems very un-Amazon of them. They clearly have the metrics to track this
so I'm shocked they aren't diverting or doing something to fix the problem,
whether that's incentivizing slower shipping or using other carriers (I
realize the carrier deals they have are very complex and affect a whole load
of other data points).

It's just odd to me that consistently the Amazon delivery service is what is
being used and that it's consistently bad/delayed/etc.

